
ProdPad – Product Management Software - pajju
https://www.prodpad.com/
======
gherkin
This sort of thing really needs a live demo. I don't want to sign up for 50
different Product Management sites to find the one I want to use, and have to
deal with the other 49's spam once I choose one. Even once you delete your
account do some of them spam you.

~~~
simplybastow
Good point @gherkin!

Want me to give you a quick demo of ProdPad? We don't yet have a full video
walkthrough, though we're working hard on the product tour and the help
guides. In the meantime, we're on hand to help out with any questions or even
to jump on a call to walk you and your team through how to use it with your
own processes and other tools in place.

Hope that helps!

Janna

Janna Bastow Co-founder

~~~
davidkatz
A lot of companies don't appreciate the competitive space they're in.

If you're building something that addresses a novel value proposition ("a
machine that turns water into wine") you can say it like it is and expect at
least some conversion from an audience which cares about your promised value.

When your value proposition is something like "better product management"
you're competing with dozens of products which people already use and are
happy with. Just saying "we're a better tool for product management" isn't
going to fly. You'll need to communicate exactly why you're better.

I appreciate the friendly "talk to us anytime and we'll walk you through it",
but I think as a strategy that suffers from a similar problem. It's not going
to work with a muddy value proposition, most folks just won't bother.

~~~
simplybastow
Thanks for the feedback, @davidkatz - I definitely see your point on this one,
and it's something we're often testing (as you might expect from a couple
product managers!) and working out different ways to articulate our value
prop.

Lately, we've been trying out different messages for different audiences -
ProdPad is just as valuable to a development team (roadmap visibility, clearer
specs) as it is to the customer support team (visibility of impact/progress
following customer requests and feedback), but in completely different ways.
Obviously product managers are our core user base, but by all means, not the
only ones.

Yesterday, we used "Build product roadmaps, manage ideas, and make users
happy" on Product Hunt, which seems to have gone over well. Might test a few
variations of this and see if it sticks!

Thanks again for the feedback, really helpful.

------
khaki54
Nice site design. You may want to take a look at a mixed-mode error you have
-- there is a call being made to [http://www.prodpad.com/wp-
content/plugins/prettify-gc-syntax...](http://www.prodpad.com/wp-
content/plugins/prettify-gc-syntax-highlighter/prettify.css?ver=3.9.1) \-- you
can probably just change it to https and clear that right up.

